# vacumn sealers



## remmi (Mar 11, 2005)

Hope this is a good place to ask this, looking for some feedback on sealers, mine is just about played itself out.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have used this one for one hunting season so far....Have yet to process any meat, but I have used it quite a bit on waterfowl and pheasant breasts and it has worked great.

http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?i ... 87&pid=253

Unless you go commercial grade, I think they all are about equally "junky" as far as life span goes.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats the same one I have and its been great so far. Bought it in spring of 09 and have done 5 deer, couple dozen pheasants, a few partridge and grouse, and its still working fine. I tried another one ( I think it was a Rival brand) and it didn't last 18months. I think foodsaver is the way to go.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a heck of a deal - http://www.bradsdeals.com/deals/foodsav ... 60528.html

Foodsaver V2222, 11"x10' FoodSaver roll, 3 1-qt. bags, 2 1-gallon bags and an accessory hose. At the checkout use code L0FV70A and will be $24 and free shipping.


----------



## remmi (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I ordered two, one for my son for xmas and one for me. If they last one season they will pay for them selves.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Tried it, but it said that the code is no longer in use.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ref said:


> Tried it, but it said that the code is no longer in use.


Wish I could have posted it sooner, I believe the offer ended at midnight, last night.....


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

MossyMo,

That's okay. Thanks for trying to let the rest of us in on a good deal. :beer:


----------

